# March HAWG!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Just got off the water with my brother. One bite, but it was a good one.

4.8lbs on the digital, 21.5 inches. Very long fish, thought it was going to be over 5lbs. INHALED a jig.

Enjoy the pics.







​


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on a nice fish.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Great Fish!!! That is the way to get started!!! The jig will not let ya down!! Thank for sharing. Congrats.


----------



## fear_no_fish (Dec 17, 2006)

nice fish !! Congrats !

Keep fishin,


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks more like 4.10lbs to me 

Helluva Bass, can't wait!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job, but i agree with parmabass, get that scale checked! I was thinking more like 5.04lbs  I guess your gonna have to take me back to your quarry so i can break that 5lb fish for ya! Awesome fish i'm jealous.


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

DANG IT! i was going to go out today and throw my jig and pig at the local pond Wateredge/Plantation lakes. Is pork better for cold water or will plastic work just as good as a trailer. Also should i fish it in stained rather than clear water? Sorry for steppin on your post


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

gmotif6 said:


> DANG IT! i was going to go out today and throw my jig and pig at the local pond Wateredge/Plantation lakes. Is pork better for cold water or will plastic work just as good as a trailer. Also should i fish it in stained rather than clear water? Sorry for steppin on your post


I fish it in any water clarity.

I also strictly use plastic, although I know guys who prefer pork early in the season.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Now thats what i have been waitng to see!! I knew you would be posting a hawg soon. A pig as usual!! Let the pigging and jiging begin!! Great job!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Way to go, Mike! Two questions though.... 
1. how long did you have that poor thing out of water?
2. when you gonna take me fishin?
-Lac


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Way to go, Mike! Two questions though....
> 1. how long did you have that poor thing out of water?
> 2. when you gonna take me fishin?
> -Lac


1. I have a livewell

2. Soon!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Super fish, I hope to do as well soon. I will be fishing crappie for a while, time to make sure the fish fry will be plentifull. Then I will just fish for fun and all C&R. Just eat the little ones.


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

how heavy of a jig u using and what pound test?


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

nice fish, did you get it where that little trickle of water comes into the lake below the building? I always liked that spot.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice fish! What a way to start the year. Guess its time to start hittin' the quarries.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice bass! Way to go.

CG


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish! What a way to start the season!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Way to go!!! Now I'll have to get out in the rain/snow this weekend. I'll be putting my small boat in a couple of strip pits looking for one like that!! Great job!!


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Your definitely hardcore bass fisherman,
you have the magic touch for big bass,
I know you put in the hours


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Another nice fish redhawk. You are definitely the OGF poster boy for cold water bassin' in Ohio. Awesome pics too.


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

wow......nice fish.....


even funnier is that being as honest as you are...a bunch of guys are squirming now....


a lot of 6 and 7, and maybe even a few 8 pound bass just got shrunk..... ..


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice fish and What a start to 2008!!!!!!!

Frank


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice Fish fishingredhawk.

Very nice Hawg.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Awesome fish...Congratulations Redhawk!!!
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron,
Portage lakes/Coventry


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I knew it was only a matter of time before you posted a HOG like that on here 

Great Fish...you'll break that 5lb mark out of there eventually!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys. Can't wait to get back out there. The season is finally here.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thats one i released in the late 90's Mike!!
Great looking fish, Great way to start 08' season.

CHEERZ


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

nice big pig mike you better check your scales, sure look a lot bigger than 4.8 lbs congrats man.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to start the year out Mike.... I knew it wouldn't be long before you posted a big one on here to get the year started.... 

Its time to get the boat ready for the big ones in the river!! You better watch out Mike....    I'm on the hunt for the 5 lbers this year too!!

See ya on the water soon.
GarryS


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice fish. Im just waiting to get one like that.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fish Mr. Reeves.

I went bassin a bit last week and caught 2 myself.
None of which looked that nice.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice bass ! Had to be fun catching that pig!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow man. You OWN that place!


Still not as big as Paul's 15lbr...


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Wow man. You OWN that place!
> 
> 
> Still not as big as Paul's 15lbr...


Ha! You crack me up Shake. Isn't that true.


----------



## fishnwithjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice, fish. It's been a while since I've been to the"Bay". I like the shallow island on the opposite side of the Lake where the outlet structure is. What kind of jig did you use and how deep were you fishing?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Bass season has officially started thanks to Mike. He is the king of Runaway Bay!!!


----------



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice fish! Seeing that just makes me even more eager to get out there.

I stopped out at a small pond after work yesterday, water was choppy and I wasn't dressed for the weather so it didn't last long.

Thanks for posting some motivation for the rest of us!


----------

